# What Shell Dweller species to choose?



## Braden8558 (Jan 13, 2013)

Alright so I tried to make a post before but I didn't get many replies. So this one I hope I can get some more opinions!

Basically I'm trying to stock a 15 gallon aquarium with tangs, either small rock dwellers or shellies. Right now I have 2 young black calvus, 1 young julidochromis ornatus, and a male brevis minutus.

I already have other brevis minutus in another tank and also have a julidochromis with them and have a 10 gallon neolamprologus similis tank.

What do you guys think would be good options? Probably won't get multies just cause I already got the similis and I think that they are pretty similar so it might be better to try something else.

Hello everybody,

So I have a 15 gallon that I am not sure what to stock with and was wondering if you guys could give me some help?

I currently have 2 young Black Calvus, one young Julidochromis Ornatus, and one male Brevis Minutus in the tank. I plan to get rid of these fish or put them in my other tanks.

I'm looking towards doing some Tangs but if people have other ideas feel free to comment!

I have a 10 gallon shell dweller tank with neolamprologus similis, and then a 14 gallon shell dweller/rock dweller tank with 3 Brevis 
Minutus and 1 Julidochromis Ornatus that I moved from the 15 gallon last night. I also have a 10 gallon planted tank and a 6 gallon betta tank which I am planning to take down.

I was thinking about doing either lamprologus meleagris, speciosus, ornatappinis, or gold ocellatus. The telmatochromis species may also be an option.

I would preferably like something that would take care of their fry or at least not kill them! My brevis do not seem to be the best of parents.

Thanks for the help!
Braden


----------



## NJmomie (Jan 17, 2013)

I think the meleagris look beautiful so you should try those. I was looking for them myself but couldn't find any so ended up with the multifasciatus. So far they are doing well but no fry yet.


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

What are the dimensions of the 15G? Usually the smaller tanks are good for multi's or brevis.


----------



## ratbones86 (Jun 29, 2012)

you might get away with the gold oscellatus in the 15g but might cut it close.


----------



## Braden8558 (Jan 13, 2013)

Thanks for the replies. It is a regular 15 gallon the basic dimensions. I think it is 24x12x12. I thought that it might be a inch wider but not sure. Also I already have brevis and Similis so since multies are similar I'm probably not going to go with them. I do like the meleagris. What do you guys think about the telmatochromis and Lamprologus ornatippinnis?


----------



## Darkskies (Mar 17, 2012)

I don't think you'll go wrong with either the ornatipinnis or the telmatochromis. The ornatipinnis are rarer and seem to have interesting behavior but I've also heard that they're not the best parents long-term. The telmatochromis on the other hand should be great parents..


----------



## Braden8558 (Jan 13, 2013)

Thanks for the opinion. Do you think I could do both? I'm guessing not but I would like to hear your opinions? Also what would be the best telmatochromis species for the 15 gallon? Vittatus? Brichardi? Temporalis?

Thanks, Braden


----------



## Darkskies (Mar 17, 2012)

I don't think you could do both considering the fish you already have in the tank. As for which species, I'm not too sure but I know the temporalis stays small..


----------



## 24Tropheus (Jun 21, 2006)

Darkskies said:


> I don't think you could do both considering the fish you already have in the tank. As for which species, I'm not too sure but I know the temporalis stays small..


Thats what I was thinking. But on closer reading hes moving those out. There is more than one type of Telmotochromis temporalis. For a 15g I think you need the smaller Telmatochromis sp. "Temporalis Shell" .

Though must admit I have never tried the larger rockdweller Telmatochromis temporalis in a small tank.

Pretty sure its best one species only. Kind of why keep suggesting group formers as its prob going to be most interesting and bussy.

All the best James


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

24" long is not much bigger than a 10G really. I've heard occies and meleagris are more aggressive and need a larger tank. I'm not familiar with the others being discussed.


----------



## Braden8558 (Jan 13, 2013)

Well I think both occies and meleagris would probably work because if I only have a pair I don't think I should need a while 20 gallon long for two small fish. Maybe moving the similis to the 15 would be a good idea and then using the 10 as a tank for others would work. Do you think it would get to crowded if I let the similis fry grow up in the 10 gallon until I could sell the fry?


----------



## ans52 (Feb 1, 2013)

I think a pair of occies in 20 gal would probably work, however I have seen males who would not tolerate any female in the same 20 gallon long tank. Just because they're small doesn't mean there territory is small.


----------



## Braden8558 (Jan 13, 2013)

I know, but people have kept occies in 10 gallons, so I believe a 15 should be fine.


----------

